# 12 pt next shoot april 3rd



## 12ptsteve (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks guys for everyone that came out to our last shoot. hope to see ya april 3rd. for those of you that came HOW ABOUT THAT BBQ. i did not get to shoot the range but i heard it was tough. my apology for that, some of you know i had an accident with a chain saw and cut my leg last week so i had someone else set the range for me because i was not able too. my leg is better now and we will have a great range on april 3rd. if you didnt make our last shoot you missed some great food and we had a ball shooting the novilty shoots. hope to see you in april


----------



## beckyfbg (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds good. We will see if we can get a good Augusta crowd together for this one. If anyone is interested in coming to Augusta this weekend we are having a 3-d shoot at Spirit Creek Sportsman Club (3/27/10) All info & flyer is on this same forum. Also check us out at foggybottomgirls.com & let us know what you think. see ya Apr. 3rd.


----------



## MLOVETT (Mar 25, 2010)

The course was tough but challenging and i sure did enjoy the bbq.  Unfortunately won't be able to make the next shoot cuz we'll be out of town for easter weekend.  Hope you have a great turn out though and for those of you that haven't shot 12 point or visited with steve and company......you need to checkem out!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2010)

Won't be out of town this time.....will be there!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks guys , we are also shooting 10 target 3-d on thursday nights now . we will shoot indoor if it is raining


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 26, 2010)

we got in 10 targets last night but was not able to finish the 5 target sootoff out side because of the rain so we came inside and had a asa diar indoor shootoff . if you were not able to come you missed a great time. thank to those that attended. see you next thursday or our next shoot april 3


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 27, 2010)

bring your ping pong paddles. for those of you taht were here last shoot you know what i mean. we have a novilty shoot shooting at ping pong balls floating in mid air. $5.00 for 6 shots hit the ball and your in the shootoff for the $$$$$$$$$$ last shoot the pot was pretty big considering it was opening week of turkey season and we had a small croud this shoot the pot should be well over $100.00 hope to see you all here for a good shoot. we need your support to keep the shoots going. we also had a novilty shoot with genesis bows at 10 yards $5.00 for 6 arrows. it was won by a 10 year old (tiffiny daugherty) from bay creek elem. everyone  can participate lets not let this little girl beat us next week. if you missed our last shoot the bbq ribs, chicken and boston butts was AWSOMEEEEEE.the bbq man will be here next shoot also. hope to see ya here. have a good easter and may god bless. thanks steve.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 30, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Ttt



You gonna make it over there hound dog? Any of the RAC or RBO guys going?


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 31, 2010)

me & my boy are going to try to make both Thursday & Saturday if we can


----------



## hound dog (Mar 31, 2010)

Rip Steele said:


> You gonna make it over there hound dog? Any of the RAC or RBO guys going?



There may be some of RAC shooters there but I have other plans on Sat.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Mar 31, 2010)

hope to see you guys saturday. thanks for your support. its gonna be great weather for shooting.happy easter, see ya here


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 31, 2010)

me and a few guys from augusta will be there


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 1, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Ok who is all going? Just want to know just I get to need to know who to beat. LOL



Hey corn dog, can you type that last statement again in English so we all can understand it?


----------



## hound dog (Apr 1, 2010)

Illinoisbound said:


> Hey Jody Miller, can you type that last statement again in English so we all can understand it?



Never mine. No name calling.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 1, 2010)

I hate typing on my phone just trying to give a bump.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

see you saturday. if not happy easter and god bless


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 2, 2010)

*I'll Be there...*

That little ping pong ball sat still for all of 1 second...   That was all the time I needed to pin that Bouncy, Bobing & Weaving white sucker to the wall..  Spanka


----------



## hound dog (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks like I may get to come.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 2, 2010)

just got finished setting the range and it has a new look. set it a little different with some new lanes an a setup we havent shot before. we dont have a lot of land to work with but i think it is a good range. some long and some 14 shots. should be some great scores. its a good mix. see you saturday. registration starts at 9:00-2:00 address 2467 access rd. covington ga. 30016, phone (770)784-1111  come hungry for some great food and fun!!!!!


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Apr 2, 2010)

Im coming!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 2, 2010)

12ptsteve said:


> just got finished setting the range and it has a new look. set it a little different with some new lanes an a setup we havent shot before. we dont have a lot of land to work with but i think it is a good range. some long and some 14 shots. should be some great scores. its a good mix. see you saturday. registration starts at 9:00-2:00 address 2467 access rd. covington ga. 30016, phone (770)784-1111  come hungry for some great food and fun!!!!!



It is a good range......I think we moved most every target.....I did help, but let Steve set the stakes, so there won't be any cryin when I spank y'all tomorrow....


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 2, 2010)

me & my son need some one to shoot with tomorrow, is anyone going from the McDonough area?


----------



## hound dog (Apr 2, 2010)

Illinoisbound said:


> me & my son need some one to shoot with tomorrow, is anyone going from the McDonough area?



No . LOL


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 2, 2010)

augusta boys coming hopin to spank some tail!


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 2, 2010)

Illinoisbound said:


> me & my son need some one to shoot with tomorrow, is anyone going from the McDonough area?



Me and Matthew should be there around lunch and will be glad to shoot with you all.


----------



## kerbow01 (Apr 2, 2010)

*kd shoot*

hey steve, i wont make it tomorrow hope u hav a good turnout, but how about next month, the shoot be known distance? just an idea 4 something new


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 3, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Me and Matthew should be there around lunch and will be glad to shoot with you all.



thanks, we will probably be there around 9:30 or so because my son is going to watch the Braves play about 1:30


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 3, 2010)

hound dog said:


> No . LOL



don't be mad because my son called you Corn Pup today


----------



## hound dog (Apr 3, 2010)

Illinoisbound said:


> don't be mad because my son called you Corn Pup today



Like they say the apple don't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Big John (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like a good day to shoot...


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 3, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> me and a few guys from augusta will be there



Very nice to meet you Dustin, Kenneth and Rob as well. Maybe I'll get to shoot with you guys again, enjoyed it very much, maybe I'll shoot better next time...lol. Better watch that Mckie feller, that boy can shoot!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 3, 2010)

Enjoyed meeting the Augusta crowd today.  I didn't shoot the course very well but I did hit the ping pong ball.


----------



## hound dog (Apr 3, 2010)

Had fun shooting and hanging out with some friends.


----------



## Big John (Apr 3, 2010)

Have fun and Shot Good Nice shooting with buds on a great day...


----------



## BMCS (Apr 3, 2010)

*Enjoyed the shoot*

Thanks everyone involved in the shoot today.  We had a great time.  Nice finally putting a name to some of the members I've been asking questions on the GON.  We will be back to the next shoot.  Let me know if that barbeque guy is going to be there next time, I will need to bring a cot before I drive back home to Augusta. That was some good eating right there.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 3, 2010)

We had a good time but didn't shoot very well either.  Chased them 14's all day with very little success but it was fun.


----------



## KMckie786 (Apr 3, 2010)

I enjoyed the shoot guys! Yall got a good crowd around there! It was good meetin all of you!! 

Just curious ... will yall post the scores on here or should I look somewhere else?


----------



## Matt Sowell (Apr 4, 2010)

Illinoisbound said:


> We had a good time but didn't shoot very well either.  Chased them 14's all day with very little success but it was fun.



I'm done chasing 14's.... 
last week- 160's
this week- 180's 
I was still a ways down but it is a lot better feeling when it's all over


----------



## BlackArcher (Apr 4, 2010)

*BBQ  Bar- B-Que....*

Yup! Finger Lickin GoooooooD...  Love the confidence booster course...


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 4, 2010)

KMckie786 said:


> I enjoyed the shoot guys! Yall got a good crowd around there! It was good meetin all of you!!
> 
> Just curious ... will yall post the scores on here or should I look somewhere else?



I will post them here on Monday......I'm pretty sure you were on the top of your heap anyway...


----------



## Danny Lockhart (Apr 4, 2010)

Great shoot! The weather was beautiful, and the boston butts were to die for, not to mention the mac+ cheese!!!!Nice range setup also. I cant wait for our coon shoot coming up soon!!!! That ought to be pretty fun and challenging!!  Thamks for everone that came out and supported twelve Point Archery!!!!!!!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 4, 2010)

Matt Sowell said:


> I'm done chasing 14's....
> last week- 160's
> this week- 180's
> I was still a ways down but it is a lot better feeling when it's all over



Me too, I went for 14 of them and only got 1.  In practice the day before I shot 6 14's, 2 12's, and 2 8's in 10 targets.  I am not sure what happened.  I didn't shoot that bad, I was just missing them.  My score was 168 due to all the 5's & 8's I got from missing the 14's.  Embarrassing really and extremely frustrating but I still love to shoot.  I think 10's & 12's might be a safer path to a higher score.


----------



## young gunna (Apr 5, 2010)

Good shoot guys. Kmckie good shoot man. Il see you around.


----------



## Possum Jooger (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great Shoot*

Had a blast, first time shooting open-c, did ok. Good day, good food, shooting with friends, can't beat it.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 5, 2010)

had a blast guys! nice to meet alot of the people on here! alligood we will shoot with you anytime bud!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 5, 2010)

and yes that mckie fella can shoot!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks to everyone that came out to shoot and for your support. it was a great day for shooting. nice to meet some new guys(and by the way good shooters at that) hope to see you guys at the next shoot may 29th. and yes the bbq man will be here, he is awsome!!! i will be posting the dates for the coon shoot soon thats going to be a lot of fun


----------

